# Admiral and tuning box/remap



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

My Volvo C70 is one of 2 cars on an Admiral Multicar policy. I'm considering either a mild remap, or more likely a tuning box, before I take the plunge, does anyone have any experience with Admiral's attitude?

Thanks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi 

I had a previous car remapped hen I was with admiral. They were happy to cover it, and the increase in premium appeared to be determined by the % increase in power. No hassle at all, and all very straightforward.i think it cost me an extra £40 over the 12 months. 

Good luck. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Same as Cookies. My insurance actually came down when I declared it during renewal lol.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I changed my when my policy renewal came up and put myself onto a modified car policy, the more I modified the more it changed. Performance mods cost me more but a spoiler change and front grill change gave me a rebate of about £18 each 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

